# Brew supplies in Armidale ?



## benji175 (12/2/16)

Hi guys I was just winding if there was any brewing supplies shops in Armidale? I found one in the yellow pages that was on Mann street but I found out that it is closed down. 
Are there any other nearby that I just haven't heard of ?


----------



## NeilArge (25/2/16)

G'day Benji
Sorry for the late reply - you probably already know the bad news by now. We're without a dedicated homebrew supply shop now. I get stuff sent in or just save up when I'm travelling to a town/city with a decent LHBS.
Cheers
ToG


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (10/1/17)

Bugger  , Moving up there next week from Newcastle for Uni and was hoping there would be one there- it's far cheaper to brew than buy as a uni student. Does anyone know if this is still the case? Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## jdpug (14/1/17)

Lachlan Helbig said:


> Bugger  , Moving up there next week from Newcastle for Uni and was hoping there would be one there- it's far cheaper to brew than buy as a uni student. Does anyone know if this is still the case? Cheers :beerbang:


Yeah mate, unfortunately 
There's Cooper's Kits, Brew Enhancer and Dry Malt at Big W, Woolies and Dan Murphy's, but if you want hops, grain, yeast etc the nearest LHBS are Tamworth and Inverell.
I'm only Kits and Bits, so I usually order hops and yeast online.

Good luck at UNE.

Cheers mate


----------

